# How to use pocket Flashlight for Macro Photos



## surapon (Feb 8, 2014)

Dear friends.
I am the cheapo photographer, and I try to use any things around my home to create the hobby that I love= Photography.
I use my $ 2 Dollars pocket flashlight with the thin black cardboard as the support light to my Macro Photography.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 8, 2014)

I use my $ 2 Dollars pocket flashlight with the thin black cardboard as the support light to my Macro Photography.


----------



## surapon (Feb 8, 2014)

I use my $ 2 Dollars pocket flashlight with the thin black cardboard as the support light to my Macro Photography.


----------



## surapon (Feb 8, 2014)

I use my $ 2 Dollars pocket flashlight with the thin black cardboard as the support light to my Macro Photography.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------

